# Radio



## Hook (Jan 31, 2017)

Radio doesn't come on. Switch on left side of drivers seat comes on. The radio,gps,MP3 , and cd, doesn't work. Does' light up at all. Have check fuses on compartment on left side in front of left front tire. Checked four fuses under dash. Is there a fuse closer to the radio, that I'm missing?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2017)

What kind of unit do you have Hook?   Have you checked to see if you have voltage to the radio?  Is this a factory or after market radio?


----------



## packnrat (Feb 4, 2018)

getting power is half the problem,
got good ground?


----------

